# Glock 27, how accurate should it be?



## mike (Jun 26, 2007)

I am new to the site but so far I am enjoying all the information here!

This is my first glock and the reason I went with it is because of its size for concealed carry. I often times will just stick my pistol in my pocket, especially when wearing shorts during the summer.

Anyway, I shot it for the first time and I was not impressed with its accuracy. I did not measure any groups but I guess I just thought it would group more consistantly, I am not a professional pistol shooter or anything like that so part of my problem may be ME.

Any one else have a 27 that can give me a little insight into what I should expect to see as far as accuracy out of this gun? Also any ammo recommendations that may help with the accuracy.

FYI, I was shooting at approx. 20 ft from the target, it grouped well enough that I feel that I could safely hit a man size target in the vitals of the torso but being more of a rifle shooter I may be expecting too much out of the little gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep shooting at 20' until you can put them all in a circle the size of a softball. Then move your target back to 30' and do the same. That's what I practice at the most myself. I also do a lot of 2 to the com and 1 to the head shooting. Speed will come as you get better. Pistols are nothing like rifle shooting it's a whole new ball game. Good luck.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's my take:

Start at 3 yards and work your way back.

As far as ammo goes, I just use Winchester White Boxes in 165-180 grain FMJ.

How are you holding the gun? Stiff arm? Hard grip? How's your weak arm? Weaver? Isoceles? These play a role in accuracy, in my opinion.

You may want to invest with a magazine extension so your pinky finger won't be so loose. FYI: It does take a while to get used to a Glock, but just don't give up on it.


----------



## mike (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I wont give up on it! I will practice more and I will improve I am sure. 

I have wanted one for a while just never got around to getting one, I like the size of the 27, now to just practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Assuming it's mechanically sound, your 27 should easily be capable of one-hole groups at twenty feet. 

Keep practicing, and remember that proper trigger reset is the stumbling block for most people when mastering the Glock. Don't allow the trigger to fly all the way forward after a shot. Rather, control it and just ease it forward until you feel/hear the "click" of the trigger re-engaging. Then begin your next trigger press.


----------

